# can you press the same shirt twice with different images



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

question.. if I have a two part design, but because of size I need to print them on two different sheets of paper.. can I press the first image then go back and press the second on top of that one?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Why would you have a 2 part design? Wouldn't it be easier to do the artwork so that one is on top of the other? 

To answer your question, you can, but I can't guarantee that the second press won't remove some of the first print. Make sure you keep it covered with teflon or kraft paper so that the ink doesn't go somewhere you don't want it to.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

well, I want to cover a toddler t shirt with stripes starting from top bottom, I can print those lenghtwise, then I have a graphic that I want to go on top of that. I can't print the stripes and the image on the same paper.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lexiandlala said:


> well, I want to cover a toddler t shirt with stripes starting from top bottom, I can print those lenghtwise, then I have a graphic that I want to go on top of that. I can't print the stripes and the image on the same paper.


Why can't you print the stripes and the image on the same paper? Perhaps you don't understanding layering or "order" in your graphic application?

This makes no sense unless you are using 2 smaller papers to create a larger print area. But toddler tshirts can be well covered by a 8 1/2 x 11 or 8 1/2 x 14 sheet.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are going to do it this way you might also find out that those stripes might bleed through the second print. Also, I noticed you started this thread in the sublimation section. You do realize you need 100% polyester material for that to print at all, right?

What kind of software are you using? If it's adobe illustrator or coreldraw you can layer your design so that the one in the front completely obscures the one in the back so that both designs will print at the same time, but each will show up where they are needed.

This is an example of what we're talking about. I think you have to open it in adobe reader.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I know how to layer. but I am looking for FULL coverage on the tee. I can print on 13x19 paper.
the stripes from the sleeve area going ACROSS the t shirt are 18 long, so I can print those on my paper.
the graphic is VERTICAL and I want it 14" high.. therefore I need to print them SEPARATELY.

so my question may not have been worded properly. I want to press the stripes on the tee first, THEN press the graphic on top of them.

see attachment (not my picture)

and yes I know it had to be on polyester hence why I have poly tees


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are talking about screen printing, then yes you could do it. But now that I see your issues, I don't think it will work. I think the stripes will show through your graphic. You could try sublimating the stripes and then (depending on the graphic involved) maybe put a vinyl transfer on top of the stripes, or maybe have the graphic screen printed on top of the stripes. OR maybe you could get some of that paper for darks and put a regular heat transfer on top of that, contour cut it and then put that on top of the stripes. They won't show through that stuff.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Guess I still do not understand because it shows white stripes and you are sublimating and of course you cannot print white with sublimation so I must be missing something


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

the shirt starts out WHITE.. the stripes added were the BLUE ones, not sure WHY you thought I would be printing white, when it's obvious MOST sublimation shirts START out white!

never mind, I'm going to make one and see how it turns out


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Was not trying to offend, I know they start out white It just looked like the stripes were white not the blue, sorry if I offended you


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

OK Alex, I see what you're talking about now. Is this what you are trying to do? Or does the "not my picture" mean that this is only the idea but not what you are doing? That bike would be too hard to weed. I still think you will have to do 2 kinds of printing because I think the stripes would show through the graphic. 

Of course if it's like that picture (and the stripes do show through) and the stripes aren't going to be taking away from the graphic you can try it and see if it works. I've pressed mugs twice just to see if it was possible and it was, but the bottom image showed through the top image clearly. I've never tried double printing on material before. Conde sells material in bulk, maybe you should get some of that and experiment to see what the end result will look like.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you're kind of using a heathered colored mockup for an example (IE: Ash or Sports grey shirt). If you're actually doing it on white, with the white stripes being white and not that heather color as the sample shows you shouldn't have too much of a problem. Given the image you posted as a sample, I'd separate the print underneath the "Landon". So the bottom two stripes and trike would be one print, the landon and top stripe would be the other print. You'll want to leave a big enough gap that you won't hit the ink of the trike/stripe as sublimation ink does have a tendency to be a pain. Also if you're doing stripes on the back as well, you might want to do the stripes on it first, and some color inconsistencies might pop up on the back, unless you press both front and back at the same time, but I've never done that myself!


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I recognize the shirt from Etsy from SimplySublimeBaby. I believe that is full cover sublimation. I would think you are going to need a bigger printer or outsource the image to have it printed on bigger paper.


----------

